# Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!



## orca113 (14. November 2008)

*Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*

Hi wer kann mir sagen ob und wo es gute leise grünbeleuchtet Gehäuselüfter gibt? 120mm und 140mm.

Auch suche ich noch eine Lüftersteuerung: beleuchtet(LCD),und nicht allzuteuer.


----------



## GF pAnk (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter

Hier giebt es z.B. welche, da giebs auch Lüftersteuerungen, weis ja nicht was du für eine brauchst.


----------



## Shibi (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*

Eine andere Möglichkeit wären auch Nanoxia Lüfter. Diese leuchten zwar nicht grün, sind allerdings UV reaktiv und in Kombination mit einer UV Kaltlichtkathode sehen sie sehr gut aus. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## xTc (14. November 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*

Alternativ hat Zalman noch grün beleuchtete Lüfter:

*Zalman Fan ZM-F1 LED - 80mm - grün*

*Zalman Fan ZM-F2 LED - 92mm - grün*

*Zalman Fan ZM-F3 LED - 120mm - grün*

Leider gibt es den Lüfter von Zalman nicht in 140mm. Mir würde spontan auch kein 140mm Lüfter mit grünen LED's einfallen.


Gruß


----------



## orca113 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*

Ah ja Caseking,da war ja noch was... Danke für die Antworten.
Hat einer von euch erfahrung mit diesen Einschüben/Lüftersteuerungen?


----------



## xTc (15. November 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ah ja Caseking,da war ja noch was... Danke für die Antworten.
> Hat einer von euch erfahrung mit diesen Einschüben/Lüftersteuerungen?



Du meinst eine Lüftersteuerung für 5,25" Schacht? Würde dir da zwei empfehlen die echt gut sind:

*Lian Li TR-5B Multi-Controller - black*

*Scythe KM01-BK Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll - schwarz*

Die Steuerungen gibt es auch in anderen Farben. Schau dich einfach mal bei Caseking um.


Gruß


----------



## Malkav85 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*

Die beiden oben genannten LüSt hab ich selbst gehabt und bin sehr, sehr zufrieden damit. 

Bei LED Lüftern solltest du nicht zu Revoltec greifen, wenn du es leise haben möchtest, denn die Dinger sind alles andere als leise -.-


----------



## Shibi (15. November 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*

Die LianLi TR-05 besitze ich auch und bin völlig zufrieden mit ihr. Kann sie nur weiterempfehlen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Br3z31 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Die beiden oben genannten LüSt hab ich selbst gehabt und bin sehr, sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> Bei LED Lüftern solltest du nicht zu Revoltec greifen, wenn du es leise haben möchtest, denn die Dinger sind alles andere als leise -.-



ich hab bei mir drei grüne Revoltek drin und die sind leise aber sowas von


----------



## orca113 (18. Juni 2011)

Hop Die Revoltec sind klasse! Schöne Farbe und schön hell. Und Leise!


----------



## White Rabbit (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*

Hier wären noch welche in grün:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » BitFenix Spectre 120mm Lüfter Green LED - black
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » BitFenix Spectre 140mm Lüfter Green LED - black
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-G 120mm - green
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Silverstone 120mm LED Fan AP121 Air Penetrator - green
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek Crystal 120 Green LED Lüfter - 120mm
Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Xigmatek Crystal 140 Green LED Lüfter - 140mm
Da ich selbst Lüfter von Xigmatek habe und diese auch wirklich leise sind wenn man sie runteregelt würde ich sie dir empfehlen!


----------



## BeudelAebbel (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter-Grün gesucht!*

Als 120mm Lüfter kann ich die diese sehr empfehlen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Coolink SWiF2-1201 18,2 dB/A 1200 U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) Coolink SWiF2-1201 18,2 dB/A 1200 U/min ( 120x120x25mm ) 78235
Als 140mm diese hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Nanoxia DX Series DX14- 1200rpm (140x140x25mm) Nanoxia DX Series DX14- 1200rpm (140x140x25mm) 79039

Habe ich beide selbst im Case und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------

